# 1953 Hercules Tourist Queen Elizebeth II Coronation Celebration Bicycle



## usarnie1 (Sep 23, 2018)

I have had this bike for over a year now.  It is by far my favorite bicycle.  Over the past year I have seen two other 1953 Herculels Tourist QE II Coronation Celebration bikes posted on The CABE.  So, it is not as rare as I thought it was.  It is a fun bike to ride and creates a lot of attention whenever I take it on bike rides.  I enjoy adding/changing parts to the bike.  Soon I will be mounting a Brooks B66 Brown saddle, brown hand grips and a new old stock Midland Roadster rear carrying rack painted in Flamboyant Red.  Sadly, my bike is missing the original decals on the seats down tube. However, all the chrome is in excellent condition!


----------



## usarnie1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi all,

I recently changed the following three things on this bicycle; original brown saddle, new brown hand grips and a new chainguard sticker.


----------



## usarnie1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Currently, I have 3 of these 1953 Hercules bicycles. One I had shipped out from Michigan, one I found 6 miles from my house in California and the third I had shipped out from Rhode Island.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 13, 2020)

Beautiful bike! The brown B66 looks great on that red frame. If you’re looking to sell the black one, let me know. I’m looking for one for a restoration.


----------



## Goodday (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a lady’s 3 speed parts bike laying out in barn, if any parts needed, pretty rough stuff?


----------



## usarnie1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Goodday said:


> I have a lady’s 3 speed parts bike laying out in barn, if any parts needed, pretty rough stuff?



I am looking for a 1953 Hercules B type 3 rear 3 speed hub.  I like to keep things original as possible.  Currently, my Hercules bicycle has a B type 2 rear hub on it.  I am also interested in a clean set of front and rear hand brake controls with their calipers.   Additionally, I am also interested in a dent free chain guard. And lastly, I am interested in a rust and pit free front fork chrome top cover. Please provide photos of the parts I am interested in.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 30, 2020)

These aren't very common bikes are they?


----------



## 68sd (Mar 30, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> These aren't very common bikes are they?


----------



## 68sd (Mar 30, 2020)

My 53 Herc


----------



## Oilit (Mar 30, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> These aren't very common bikes are they?



The bikes with the painted darts are not real common. If they only used this style paint one year and that was nearly 70 years ago you can guess how many have survived...


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 30, 2020)

I understand what 70 years will do to a one year production item
( I collect 1900- 20 record players and records)


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 1, 2020)

You are correct!  The 1953 Hercules bicycles are not that common. They were a one year limited edition to honor Queen Elizabeth II's Coronation Celebration.  I have 3 of these bikes and I am always looking for more!  The rare parts for the bike are the B type 3 rear hub, the 44" rear brake cable and the hand brake controls.  Your bike is missing the chain guard decal.  You can purchase a reproduction chain guard sticker from Redbubble.com. They have 4 different styles for your bike.  They all look good and are not that expensive!

Your bike looks like the Canadian Eaton Model, as it does not have the 5 Monarch chevrons on the seats down tube or the gold Hercules script with a falcon in flight on each side.

I purchased the QEII Coronation Medallion on E-bay for about $45.  It was a bit costly, but looks great on the bike!  The reproduction air pump is only slightly more than $10 on e-bay.  The Midland Sports rear rack are occasionally available on E-bay.  They usually cost between $25 to $50, depending on condition.

The rare Michelin tires are available online from the bike guy.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 1, 2020)

Any idea about this? I believe it was repainted 

it has a 3 speed drum brake rear hub


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 1, 2020)

The Bike located in Semonole, Florida is in fact a 1953 Hercules Tourist Queen Elizabeth II Coronation Celebration Bicycle.  You are correct about the bike being repainted!  It is also missing all the special Coronation decals. Unfortunately, It has the wrong rear hub, the wrong goose neck, missing the rear caliper brake, missing the chain guard, has a Sturmey Archer shifter instead of the Hercumatic shifter.  As such the bike is not a bargain, unless you pay between $25 to $50 for it, as it will cost a lot to find all the correct parts and purchase them off of e-bay.  The parts value of this bike is based on the hand brake controls, which are difficult to find and the front forks' top chrome cover.  Good Luck!


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Attached to this thread is a 1953 Hercules Tourist QE2 bicycle that is in excellent condition, located in the Washington D.C. area for $222.  If purchased, it would not take too long to get it looking fantastic!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 1, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Attached to this thread is a 1953 Hercules Tourist QE2 bicycle that is in excellent condition, located in the Washington D.C. area for $222.  If purchased, it would not take too long to get it looking fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 1165843
> 
> ...



would take so little to get looking nice and working nicely as well


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 1, 2020)

I paid $40 so I guess I did alright I kinda like the drum rear brake I may part it out if there is interest


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes, you did OK paying $40 for the bike.  If you are interested in parting it out, I am interested in purchasing both hand brake controls, the front brake caliper and the chrome top fork cover.

Thanks,

Arnie


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 2, 2020)

I may sell depending what u wanna pay


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I will pay $5 per part or $20 for the 4 parts that I want plus
shipping


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 2, 2020)

I’ll just keep it together for $20 thanks neway


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 2, 2020)

That is OK with me, as I recently purchased two complete handbrakes and calipers off of e-bay for $20 plus shipping.

The Hercules B type 3 rear wheel is a killer to find!  Unless you want to overpay and purchase it from England. Currently there is one for sale across the pond.

Good Luck,

Arnie


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 2, 2020)

One thing i have loved is seeing so much interest in an english 3 speed ,all 3 speed need this much attention !
Cheers


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 3, 2020)

When it rains it pours!  Here is another 1953 Hercules QE2 bicycle located in Las Vegas for $150.  It is owned by Saun McGuire.  It needs a lot of work and shown below are the good points of this bicycle.  Any Cabers live in Las Vegas?


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 6, 2020)

The Bad points are:
1) The 5 monarch chevron decals are missing from the seat down tube
2) All decals remaining on the bike are faded
3) Most of the chrome on the bike has rust damage
4) The original Flamboyant Ruby Red Paint has suffered sun damage
5) The original Hurcumatic shifter has been replaced with a later SA shifter
6) The original seat has been replaced with an after market Messenger seat
7) It has after market hand grips
8) Almost all of the cable clips are missing
9) The bolt on the rear caliper brake is for a front brake caliper.  The correct rear brake caliper bolt is a much shorter length.
10) The bike is missing the front headlight mounting bracket
11) The front bearings/races need to be replaced


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Prior to purchasing any 1953 Queen Elizabeth II Coronation Celebration Bicycle, Make sure the seats' down tube decal is present and not sun faded or missing any of its' parts.  The value of the bike depends on the condition of this decal!  Everything else on the bike can be replaced.


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> I paid $40 so I guess I did alright I kinda like the drum rear brake I may part it out if there is interest



Hi again,

If you are interested in selling me the front fork on your 1953 QE2 Conoratrion bike, I am in need of one to replace a damaged one on one of my bikes.  I am willing to pay $20 plus shipping.  Please let me know if you are willing to separate this part from your bicycle asap.

Thanks,

Arnie
usarnie1@sbcglobal.net


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi Arnie. Hope things are going well. Have you seen this thread? I was curious if your coronation bikes all had the same headbadge?  Do you think it was used only that year? Would love your expertise. Thanks








						Hercules Tourist Badge | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Just acquired an old Hercules Tourist Badge from a friend. I am trying to determine what year/decade it was being used? Thanks.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Jan 28, 2021)

usarnie1 said:


> Currently, I have 3 of these 1953 Hercules bicycles. One I had shipped out from Michigan, one I found 6 miles from my house in California and the third I had shipped out from Rhode Island.



Hi,
    am I mistaken when you said re the Coronation model the chevrons referred to 5 living British monarchs in 1953 ?  Can you refresh my mind, and let me know who they were ?


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Jan 28, 2021)

How is your treatment coming along ?Apologies, forgot to ask.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

Maybe a couple of George's , that is all  can come up with


----------

